# Hilda



## harrie (Feb 16, 2011)

by harriet ......................................... 


for my 14th birthday, i was given a yorkshire terrier. i had wanted one for ages, and my siblings all had a dog and i thought yorkies were lovely. When i got her she could fit in the palm of my hand. i named her hilda, a name my autistic brother picked out. 
She was the loveliest dog ever. she was so tiny yet she would run up the stables with my mother and come to horse showswith us without a peep. I have aa number of hearing problems and whenever i had a operation hilda would lie with me for days untill i was completly better. she would follow me aroundthe house and sneak upstairs to lie on my bed. she was with me 24/7 and never did wrong.

her favorite time of year was christmas. she loved opening her presents and coming upstairs to sleep with me. i use to carry her around in a little bag, and she must be the only dog to walk around in tutus fairy boppers, ladybird rain coats, fairy wings, princess crown. i could easily say i spoiled her rotton.

but last month, when she was only three years old she caught a infection vrey quickly and was too small to overcome it. she died in her sleep in the night and i found her the next morrning. its very hard to get my head around beacause it all happened so fast. i miss her very much and it doesnt seem right with out her. littlethings everyday make me miss her. like seeing her empty bed, and not seeing her in the morning when i wake up for college.

i cant really express how much i miss my little dog. she never did wrong and was always by my side and lie seems very empty with out her. some people have told me it helps to get anouther dog, but we cant really afford one atm and im not sure if i could get anouther yorkie. hilda was too unique.

Even worse, just yesturrday my brother lost his dog who had to be put down due to atumour. its very hard losing two in one month

ill never forget hilda. she was there all through my early teen years and the one i cryed to. i have her engraved on a necklace so i never forget her

r.i.p Hilda.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Harriet,So sorry for your loss.Losing a pet is so traumatic ,especially when it happens so suddenly and especially when the pet is so young
We lost 1 of our 2 dogs,Lulu, very suddenly nearly 3 weeks ago,she was14 
We buried her in the garden,by the kitchen door where the sun shines most.
I go to speak to her every morning and say goodnight every night.
The other night I had a dream that I was stroking her and I woke up ,still able to feel her fur-it was awful when I realised it wasnt true.
The pain of losing Hilda at times will seem unbearable and its something some people find hard to understand-I have had people say in the past after another dog we had lost-well its just a dog-you can always get another one.I felt so angry as it wasnt just a dog it was a member of your family.
I have cried buckets and sometimes when you least expect it ,something will trigger a memory which just makes you break down again.
Our other dog ,Buster,has dementia,he grew up with Lulu since we got them aged 3 mths .He relied on her and would cry when she wasnt here.Now he doesnt even realise shes gone.
I hope your Hilda and my Lulu have met up and are happy and well together.Try to remember the happy times you had together and the fact that she was so loved by you and your family-something many dogs never experience ,I am trying to do the same,but its so difficult because we just want them back,even for one last hug .
Im here if you ever want to tell me how you feel,take care 
from Maureen


----------



## harrie (Feb 16, 2011)

maureen,

thankyou, very much its nice to find someone who understands how a pet is part of a family. i hope hilda and lulu are with eachother. its nice to imagine them not alone. it sounds like lulu was a big part of your life like hilda was mine, and its nice to remember how much they mean to us

xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
It's so hard when you loose a pet, no matter how how big or small they are, they are part of the family.
Loosing one suddenly and so young is one of the worse things. 
It has happened to me and it still bugs me today and it was 2 years ago.
I did adopt another cat a few months later but while Molly was a British long haired cat i adopted a British cream boy.
He has helped me a lot to get over the pain and has made me smile again.
Like people have to said to you "get another one" is a good idea but only when you have gone through your bereavement.
I know you can't aford one at the mo but maybe adopting one or even help with fostering in the future.
You think that you will never love another but having lost 3 and have adopted 3 i know you will love again.
Take care x


----------



## akitaboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Dear Harriet
I was so very sorry to read your very sad news.
If it is of any help to you The Blue Cross run a telephone Pet Bereavement Service. Just log onto their website and you'll easily see all the contact details.
_All shall be well
And all shall be well
And all manner of thing
Shall be well._


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Harriet: i think you expressed your self just fine. Hun it is a very difficult time when you loose such a beloved little friend, I'm sure she knows you miss her very much she will always be with you  Angie x


----------

